# Disapperaing/reappearing Thanks button



## MarieB (Aug 2, 2010)

Is anyone else experiencing this? Recently I have posted to a thread, or been following a thread, and decide I want to hit the Thanks button, but it's not there ! So I end up quoting to post, but I can't possibly thank everyone I want to, then once my post is up, the button is back. I cannot explain the inner turmoil I go through when this happens: I'm often left wondering if I am being restricted, which leads me to wonder what I said wrong/who I could have offended, etc. I will admit I'm paranoid by nature, but just wondering if this is something that happens to everyone, some, or just me...


----------



## rosieposey (Aug 3, 2010)

It just happened to me in the post I was just in..idk


----------



## DragonPearl (Sep 4, 2010)

I have not seen my THanks button in days. Where is it hiding?


----------



## arosieworld (Sep 4, 2010)

Its the thumbs up sign on the left now, next to the blog button.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nope, you're not crazy.  My thumb comes and goes too lol


----------



## DragonPearl (Sep 4, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> Its the thumbs up sign on the left now, next to the blog button.



Gosh darn it, *THANK YOU*!!!  I feel like a dumbo!! 

Off to thank all the folks I have been meaning to thank


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 5, 2010)

I notice that this happens after I respond in a thread.  I have to refresh my page to bring it back; this also happened w/ the "old" layout.  I wish this could be fixed. 



Kiki0130 said:


> Nope, you're not crazy.  My thumb comes and goes too lol


----------



## MarieB (Sep 7, 2010)

brooklyngal73 said:


> I notice that this happens after I respond in a thread.  I have to refresh my page to bring it back; this also happened w/ the "old" layout.  I wish this could be fixed.


 
True. My original post was at least a few weeks before the layout change. Weird, though. And I'm glad to know it's not just me.


----------

